#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  無法顯示個人的圖像

## 魔啦茲雷

左邊的圖像怎沒顯示圖像?  :penguin_em45:  
這是怎麼回事?連LOGO圖和下面的內容也...

在家和學校一樣沒顯示...?  :penguin_em02:

----------


## 狼王白牙

請參考
[*]*我的帳號會看不到某會員的圖像@@"*

我們把這功能拿掉好不好~  太多獸按到了

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

> 請參考
> [*]*我的帳號會看不到某會員的圖像@@"*
> 
> 我們把這功能拿掉好不好~  太多獸按到了


喔喔原來是我不知什麼時候就按到XDDDD
真是糗~~~
謝謝~~~^^

----------


## Kasar

> 我們把這功能拿掉好不好~  太多獸按到了



做個樂園簡易問題排除指南可能會更好~~

很多小問題狀況都是差不多的(也表示很少有獸會去注意公佈欄裡的東西XD)

----------

